# Definition Cross Country??



## Mitch_Caruso (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo, kann mir einer sagen was genau ein Cross Country Rad von einem normalen Hardtail oder Serienbike unterscheidet.
Wo liegen die Unterschiede, vorallem auch in der Geometrie??

MfG


----------



## harke (21. Juli 2008)

cross country ist was ganz anderes als mountainbike weil da brauchst du , um die länder zu kreuzen voll alles das was ein normales hard und serienteil nicht hat!

alter überleg mal du willst country crossen!da brauchste mindestens 40mm standrohre und 27 gangschaltung

aber nur die xt weil sram fetzt nicht und ist zu schwer!achte vor allem auf gut geölte bremsscheiben mit mindestens 200mm durchmesser!denn du willst cross country crossen!
und nen fully muß das auch sein, sonst schlägt dir beim nächsten stein das kreuz ein.und das kannste mit nem mountainbike hier echt vergessendie geometrie ist so ausgelegt das du mit den beinen eine derartige bewegungmachen kannst das sie sich kurbeln!da musst du aber aufpassen, nicht das du mit den knien an der klingel anschlägst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rs-sepl (21. Juli 2008)

Mitch_Caruso schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer sagen was genau ein Cross Country Rad von einem normalen Hardtail oder Serienbike unterscheidet.
> Wo liegen die Unterschiede, vorallem auch in der Geometrie??
> 
> MfG



Nix, ich kann auch mit meinem 25 Jahre alten Damenrad Cross Country fahren!!
So eine besch**** Frage! 

sep


----------



## Mitch_Caruso (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bedanke mich für die zahlreichen qualifizierten Posts, ich verstehe nicht was an so einer Frage so schlimm ist.
Mir ist klar das der Rahmen stabiler ist, stärkere Rohre usw. besitzt.
...und nen Fully muß das ganz bestimmt nicht sein.

Ich wollte eigentlich auf die Geometrie hinaus, auf die Oberrohrlänge zum beispiel, weil man ja da eine ziemlich gestreckte Sitzposition hat usw.

Aber ich will euch nicht weiter nerven....


----------



## keroson (21. Juli 2008)

Wikipedia/Mountainbike...:

 Cross-Country (XC), Race, Marathon [Bearbeiten]

Das Cross-Country-Mountainbike ist für den (Renn-)Einsatz auf unbefestigten Wegen und Straßen ausgelegt, weniger für den Einsatz in schwerem Gelände. Es ist überwiegend ein Hardtail, aber auch Fullys werden mittlerweile für den Cross-Country Einsatz konzipiert (Race-Fullys). Die Federgabel besitzt einen relativ geringen Federweg von 80-100 mm.

Neben V-Bremsen werden heute auch häufig leichte Scheibenbremsen verbaut. Bei Cross-Country-Mountainbikes wird ein geringes Gewicht (unter 10 kg) angestrebt. Ein typisches Cross-Country-Mountainbike im Breitensport wiegt unter 12,5 kg, je nach investiertem Aufwand sind für ambitionierte Sportler Gewichte weit unter 10 kg erzielbar.[1] Je nach Streckenbegebenheit kommen Hardtails (nur mit Federgabel vorne) oder auch vollgefederte Mountainbikes zum Einsatz.

Edit sagt: zur Geo: schau dir doch einfach mal einen Herrsteller Prospekt an... welches da das Topmodell für xc ist wirste ja finden, und in wie weit sich dann dein "damenrad" davon unterschiedet auch.
Appropo Herrsteller Prospekt: Beispiel Bergamont: ...Leichtes Aluminium MTB für den sportlichen- wie für den alltäglichen Einsatz. Rennerprobte Geometrie... dagegen: ...Alleskönner Hardtail mit leichten Rohren und verstärktem Rahmen... oder ...Aufrechte Sitzposition, abgesenktes Oberrohr, 85-130mm U-Turn Federgabel,...

Andere Möglichkeit ist vom Gewicht her draufzukommen unter 12kg sollte es schon sein, und alles unter 700-800 Euro ist in der Regel auch nicht wirklich cross-country tauglich...


----------



## rs-sepl (21. Juli 2008)

Mitch_Caruso schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für die zahlreichen qualifizierten Posts, ich verstehe nicht was an so einer Frage so schlimm ist.
> Mir ist klar das der Rahmen stabiler ist, stärkere Rohre usw. besitzt.
> ...und nen Fully muß das ganz bestimmt nicht sein.
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Problem?  Du hast weder gesagt, was für Dich ein "normales" Hardteil bzw. Serienbike ist, noch was CC für Dich ist. Du hast nix von Race oder dergleichen gesagt. CC-Bike = Hardtail = Serienbike. Allgemeine Frage, allgemeine Antwort. Basta. 
Sicher sind CC-Race-Bikes gestreckter in der Sitzposition, leichter, teuerer, seltener, als "normale Serienbikes". 
Stell mal ne richtige Frage. Du kannst mit jeder Mistkrücke (Serienbike?) aus Baumarkt CC fahren, ob´s was bringt ist die andere Frage. 

Nix für ungut. 

ps: Mein "normales" Serienbike (Spez Epic) ist ein super CC-Bike!

sep


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2008)

"was unterscheidet ein opel von einem serienauto?"


----------



## singlestoph (21. Juli 2008)

crosscountry darf nur in ländern gefahren werden wo es früher kreuzigungen , hexenverbrennungen und all die andern spassigen dinge gab die man im mittelalter in der freizeit zu tun pflegte ....


----------

